# Quality sites for peptides?



## BlueDog10 (Mar 29, 2022)

I was seeing if I could get recommendations for where to buy peptides.
I was wondering what people think of elitepeptides.com? I see mixed reviews on the web. I've been told peptidesciences.com is a good place, but expensive. I had carpal tunnel surgery and am interested in a bpc 157 and tb500 mix. I'm also interested in finding it in nasal spray or pills for my dad when he gets his carpal tunnel surgery as well. I'll take injections.


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 30, 2022)

I don't know what peptide site to fully trust anymore, seems like most have good and bad reviews. I personally did use Mike Arnold with maresearch one time, his T3 was legit per bloodwork I had done. I've seen a number of other names thrown out, but I can't remember. 

I'm not saying to go with maresearch at all, I used one time. I'd do considerable research across a variety of sites before buying. So you don't end up wasting your money like many do.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 30, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I don't know what peptide site to fully trust anymore, seems like most have good and bad reviews. I personally did use Mike Arnold with maresearch one time, his T3 was legit per bloodwork I had done. I've seen a number of other names thrown out, but I can't remember..


I'll second the MA Research


----------



## soccerdad (Mar 30, 2022)

I haven't been here in a long time, and I am looking for peptides myself.  I can say that I have bought many things from Mike Arnold and they have all been legit.  But I haven't bought peptides because of the pricing.


----------



## MrRogers (Mar 30, 2022)

Unchained Sarms. The owner runs a facebook group and is a great guy and very knowledgable. Happy to introduce you if you like. Few hundred guys on the page have nothing but good feedback. Super standup guy. I've ordered from him/used his products 1/2 dozen times or so.


----------



## bigdguy (Mar 30, 2022)

I tried Peptide Sciences one time but I don't really know how legit it is since I did not see any crazy changes. Which is probably because peptides will not cause big changes on you. It seems legit tho.


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 4, 2022)

I have used elite peptides for 1256dac, and MTII several times, and always was happy with delivery, and product..Only bad thing, no credit cards...Other than that good to go..When i used them last they were located in Texas not that far from where i live, so that may have accounted for my fast service...Tom


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 4, 2022)

gallileo60 said:


> I have used elite peptides for 1256dac, and MTII several times, and always was happy with delivery, and product..Only bad thing, no credit cards...Other than that good to go..When i used them last they were located in Texas not that far from where i live, so that may have accounted for my fast service...Tom


No credit card is actually a good thing for items that aren't technically legal


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 4, 2022)

gallileo60 said:


> I have used elite peptides for 1256dac, and MTII several times, and always was happy with delivery, and product..Only bad thing, no credit cards...Other than that good to go..When i used them last they were located in Texas not that far from where i live, so that may have accounted for my fast service...Tom


Elite peptides is one I was wondering about. I ordered their bpc 157 and tb 500 mix, ghrp 6, and put 141 (I think it's called). I'm not sure how to tell if the ghrp 6 is working. I think the bpc and tb mix works, but the part 141's powder was not dry. Both bottles, the powder was moist, chunky, and stuck together looking, and I noticed 0 libido increase or anything from it. I've used bpc 157 and tb 500 mix from peptide sciences for my aching knees, and it really seemed to work well. I'd stick with peptide sciences, but I'm trying to find a little cheaper source. I tried elite because they offer buy one get one free.


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 16, 2022)

Been using BPC and TB from Peak Body lately and it’s been good stuff.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

Peptide Sciences: Buy Peptides For Sale Online (USA Made)
					

Peptides Sciences offers highly purified peptides at wholesale prices. Buy the best USA made peptides online safely and securely.




					www.peptidesciences.com
				




Expensive but you can see there testing results. I’ve been rocking there BPC for months . It kinda stings but my spider senses tell me it’s the real deal


----------



## GSgator (Apr 16, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Been using BPC and TB from Peak Body lately and it’s been good stuff.


Are they in the UK ?


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Are they in the UK ?


Yes mate.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 16, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Yes mate.


But can you order them from the US? Do they ship to the US?


----------



## DLTBB (Apr 16, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> But can you order them from the US? Do they ship to the US?


I’m not sure to be honest mate. Have a look on their website and it should say. My order was just UK to UK.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 21, 2022)

I saw a site advertised on a mods account. It said regenspray.com. The site has peptides, and it has better prices than peptidesciences. Does anyone know about this site? Has anyone tried anything from there or know anything about it?


----------



## TomJ (Apr 21, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I saw a site advertised on a mods account. It said regenspray.com. The site has peptides, and it has better prices than peptidesciences. Does anyone know about this site? Has anyone tried anything from there or know anything about it?


they are not supported,, recommended, or affiliated by ugbb in any way. they just pay for banner space. 

do not confuse sources that purchase banner space as "sponsored sources" that you see on other shitty boards.


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> I saw a site advertised on a mods account. It said regenspray.com. The site has peptides, and it has better prices than peptidesciences. Does anyone know about this site? Has anyone tried anything from there or know anything about it?





TomJ said:


> they are not supported,, recommended, or affiliated by ugbb in any way. they just pay for banner space.
> 
> do not confuse sources that purchase banner space as "sponsored sources" that you see on other shitty boards.


Correct. 

What you saw was a banner, which are randomly inserted. It was not on a mod's account. So don't confuse that with us endorsing or supporting ANYTHING you might see.


----------



## beefnewton (Apr 22, 2022)

Peptide Sciences has done a great job of astroturfing, but if you dig even a little, you will find absolutely no proof whatsoever they really synthesize their peptides in the US.. which is how they try to justify their prices.  All they have is a good label printer and a Chinese source, which is what everyone else is doing.  I use CanLabs right now, but just for MT2.  Prior to them, I used Amino Asylum before they started having problems... then Xpeptides before them. At this point, I'm not even sure Dat/Tom really had an "inside source" for synthesizing peptides and wasn't just reselling from China himself before he pulled his "gotta go I'm dying" gag.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

I hope peptide science is more potent then Amino Asylum. I’ve been using them for months now. There BPC157 isn’t cheap im also interested in there receptor grade IGF which is 300$.


----------



## IpamorelinGuy (Apr 22, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Been using BPC and TB from Peak Body lately an





DLTBB said:


> Been using BPC and TB from Peak Body lately and it’s been good stuff.


z


beefnewton said:


> Peptide Sciences has done a great job of astroturfing, but if you dig even a little, you will find absolutely no proof whatsoever they really synthesize their peptides in the US.. which is how they try to justify their prices.  All they have is a good label printer and a Chinese source, which is what everyone else is doing.  I use CanLabs right now, but just for MT2.  Prior to them, I used Amino Asylum before they started having problems... then Xpeptides before them. At this point, I'm not even sure Dat/Tom really had an "inside source" for synthesizing peptides and wasn't just reselling from China himself before he pulled his "gotta go I'm dying" gag.


hey 33yr old here lifting since 2004 just getting back into the scene after an accident that put me out for last 3 years..iv been hearing things have been really bad lately with pep sources( i mean they havnt been great since atleast 2015 lol)  but damn the past few weeks doing some research and asking old friends I cant find a good review from anyone..its all "good luck"..atleast when tom was around we always had somewhere to go.is there any sources even worth looking into now?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 23, 2022)

F it I’m sticking with peptide science I’m a SUCKA for there high  prices because  that means it’s quality 😝.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 25, 2022)

Science.bio is closing, citing regulation against SARMs


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 25, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Science.bio is closing, citing regulation against SARMs


They still have stuff on sale though just a lot of items out of stock. I don't know if it is a ploy or not cuz I still get emails from them giving me discounts for ordering.

Another one I have tried recently is chemyo. I cant really say one way or the other good or bad on them. I got some GW0742 and gw501516.  

Ive tried GW from numerous sources and it is just hard to tell if I get placebo effect or it really does help with endurance. I will say when I was on tren my cardio was not as bad as it normally has been on tren without GW.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 25, 2022)

I love the availability not sure if I would like having more regulations  but that would probably insure more piece mind. I don’t even know what I’m getting these days.  Didn’t amino  asylum test at 70% on some
Items? Assuming all their products are under doses like that.   I could  run 1mg or even .7mcg and that would be  better then playing the guessing game.

Can jano test things  like BPC157 ?


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 5, 2022)

soccerdad said:


> I haven't been here in a long time, and I am looking for peptides myself.  I can say that I have bought many things from Mike Arnold and they have all been legit.  But I haven't bought peptides because of the pricing.


exactly. I brought mk 677 and lgd from him that worked fine I was just looking up bp and tb..way to pricy and I have ipam from peptide sciences and its working just fine


----------



## BombSkillz (Dec 27, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I love the availability not sure if I would like having more regulations  but that would probably insure more piece mind. I don’t even know what I’m getting these days.  Didn’t amino  asylum test at 70% on some
> Items? Assuming all their products are under doses like that.   I could  run 1mg or even .7mcg and that would be  better then playing the guessing game.
> 
> Can jano test things  like BPC157 ?


It's on the price list.

Does anyone know any tricks to verify if your BPC-157 is legit... other than sending it to Jano?

Can anyone comment on dosing or how one should inject for a lower back injury, IM or actually target the connective tissue (yikes)?

Any recent experience with MA Research, Peptide Sciences, or Unchained?


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)

BombSkillz said:


> It's on the price list.
> 
> Does anyone know any tricks to verify if your BPC-157 is legit... other than sending it to Jano?
> 
> ...


I dont know if you mean MA research chems. They were decent last time I used them but it has been years.


----------

